# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Hand Filing

## Frontier Forge

Even though we have power tools such as angle grinders and belt sanders, hand filing is an important skill to have. Here, I do my best to demonstrate proper use, and some good maintenance habits to have with your files.

----------

bobx (Feb 3, 2019),

neilbourjaily (Jan 2, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 2, 2019)

----------


## neilbourjaily

I was working at the hardware store and a customer came in and asked me for a file. I asked, "Do you want a flat bastard?" Customer replied, "No, gimme one of them round m_______s."

----------

bukwessul (Jan 2, 2019),

DIYer (Jan 5, 2019),

Frontier Forge (Jan 3, 2019)

----------


## Frontier Forge

That's pretty funny.

----------


## mbshop

I loose interest when a guy is tossing his files around. Mine are covered and used properly, not tossed around or thrown in a box all together.

----------


## Frontier Forge

Wasn't "tossing my files around". Nor are they "thrown in a box all together". I have a toolbox especially for my files. It's lined with old cloth and the files are separated by old cloth and newspaper, as you can see.  For the sake of time I had them laid out on my work bench and a few on a smaller table next to me so I could easily grab what was needed instead of rifling around and wasting time, as it was already a long video. (Near 20 minutes.) Sorry that you lost your interest. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Frontier Forge



----------


## mbshop

Just saw files moved around on a metal table. I stopped watching. As to my comment on files in a drawer, this was just a general statement on what I have seen in various ways be it in real life or YouTube, etc. I'm a real jerk when it comes to tool abuse. Anyway, my apologies if I insulted you.

----------

Frontier Forge (Jan 3, 2019)

----------


## Frontier Forge

It's fine. Misunderstandings happen. But no these are the only tools I have, and my files are my work horses. If they go down... Well, you know

----------


## DIRTYJOHN

My best files are lovingly cared for, the rest I toss in a drawer, have used a hammer on, been near welding, and I'll cut 'em to pieces if I choose to. I own them.

----------


## ranald

> Wasn't "tossing my files around". Nor are they "thrown in a box all together". I have a toolbox especially for my files. It's lined with old cloth and the files are separated by old cloth and newspaper, as you can see.  For the sake of time I had them laid out on my work bench and a few on a smaller table next to me so I could easily grab what was needed instead of rifling around and wasting time, as it was already a long video. (Near 20 minutes.) Sorry that you lost your interest. 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



did you mean rifflering around? Sorry Ausie humour. cheers

----------

